# I've decorated my "Nursery" today!!



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Yes, even though this expectant woman is now getting uncomfortable due to the closeness of her due date......i have STILL decorated the nursery............Today the garage has been emptied in preparation for the delivery of my newbie;D

I have the carpet (all ready for the walls) 
The heating is fixed (i have a small heater for in there)
A baby monitor (PIR sensor alarm system)
The safety gate (flippin big padlock on the door)
Baby bath and moisturisers (Shampoo & Polish)
Nappies (Terry-towels)
Night light (Movement Sensor spotlight outside the garage)
just need a nice teddy bear border and a some gingham curtains.......then it's perfect  ;D

oh the fun and suspence.........

NickyB

PS..........OH MY GOD! have just thought...........can Mice drive TT's ?? (oh....i don't suppose their feet can reach the pedals!! and then theres the question of where do THEY get insurance!!) phoarrrrr thats goood....cos we do have a little "micey" problem in there.....oh great! how many times will they set of the PIR!! well....at least they'll keep it company...or i guess i'll just drive it into the lounge with me ....sorry...it's all these strange hormones ciruclating around...soooo close to the birth.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Have you decided on a name yet ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

well....even though i have not named any of my previous wagons.....considering this one is Moro Blue....i thought "little Mo" would be appropriate ;D

.....Ouch....oh sorry....it just kicked


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Well i hope you'll be bringing your new arrival to the Beaconsfield meeting on the 9th of march.So that we can wet the babies head so to speak ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

nicky I like the sounds of this nursery can I come and share it with your baby tt ;D..... I promise I will look after it .


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Abi
I hope you're gonna join us on the 9th too ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

Oh the 9th!!!  What is happening then?


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey...majorAudiParts Guru....god, your name is probably easier to type ;D....you are SOOOOOOOOOOO lucky!!!

it just sooooo happens hubs n i are going for a dirty  long weekend break to Coventry on weds 5th-sat 8th!! so, just for you, we will stay an extra night longer n come along to your meet!.....................get the bubbly ready then!! i suppose it will have to be lemonade eh wiv all us driving!! 

hope you can make it tooooo Abi? (South Bucks)

will have to see where we've got to get too and by what time now :


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Is it contractions time yet?... never knowingly been a father I am hopeless with all this  And the cravings? still on the curry or have you started mixing marmite and marmalade cola's?... (yeech... how did I come up with that one..)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Oh the 9th!!! Â  What is happening then? Â


Have a look in the events section under Beaconsfield meeting,no excuses now folks Â


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Nicky, do you know what sex it is yet ?


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

yes.....It's a girl!! when we had a SCAN (thru the brochures...hee hee) we could see her 2 little exhaust pipes (225)......arghhhhh ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> yes.....It's a girl!! when we had a SCAN (thru the brochures...hee hee) we could see her 2 little exhaust pipes (225)......arghhhhh Â ;D


 :


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Did you paint the garage pink?

TTC or TTR?

Enjoy! ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I have the carpet (all ready for the walls)
> The heating is fixed (i have a small heater for in there)
> A baby monitor (PIR sensor alarm system)
> The safety gate (flippin big padlock on the door)
> ...


Must be worth a fortune now ;D



> PS..........OH MY GOD! have just thought...........can Mice drive TT's ?? (oh....i don't suppose their feet can reach the pedals!! and then theres the question of where do THEY get insurance!!) phoarrrrr thats goood....cos we do have a little "micey" problem in there.....oh great! how many times will they set of the PIR!! well....at least they'll keep it company...or i guess i'll just drive it into the lounge with me ....sorry...it's all these strange hormones ciruclating around...soooo close to the birth.


... nothing that a cat wouldn't sort out - I'd lend you one of ours, but they've never been out before  - indoor Siamese.

Keep the breathing exercises going ...

Moley


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

LOL Nicky can I treat you to two little pink dummies to stick up the rear of the exhaust pipes  with tt on LOL !! .


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nicky, sorry to pick this thread up so late in the day but when is the actual day, are you going for a natural birth or doing something different like a water birth. I insisted on being there at the birth of ours - well the garage did actualy cos they wanted me to sign the cheque!

You will find that these pesky little TT's grow up very quickly you know. Mine was all sweetness and innocent when she was put in my arms on the fist day but before you can look round she's now sporting a Milltek exhaust, lowered suspension and all the other bits and bobs which seem all the rage at the moment.

Kids eh. Tch, they're just not happy these days unless they can go out with their mates all dressed up to the nines, I wouldn't mind but she's only two and a half ;D ;D ;D

Good luck and enjoy

Graham


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

LOL ;D [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Ooooooo, i forgot ALLLLLLLL about dummies 

Well, it's only 12days to go till March 1st.......and i bet this baby will be right on time ;D

(or PaulSTT: was that "Ride on time" by Black Box Â :-* Â Oooo theres a song in everything Â ;D )

Ps.Monique...It's a TTC Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ;D


----------

